# New kitchen



## Jar944 (17 Dec 2021)

Installing a new kitchen at my house.


----------



## MARK.B. (17 Dec 2021)

Looking good so far  that is a whopper of a sink


----------



## Jar944 (17 Dec 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> Looking good so far  that is a whopper of a sink


Big enough to fit a full sized basset hound with room to spare


----------



## MARK.B. (17 Dec 2021)

My dog loves to jump into the bath if given the chance that's a fine looking hound you have


----------



## Jar944 (19 Dec 2021)

Slow going with work and life getting in the way..


----------



## Jameshow (19 Dec 2021)

Impressive...

I'm guessing all hand made?


----------



## doctor Bob (19 Dec 2021)

Looks great


----------



## Jar944 (19 Dec 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Impressive...
> 
> I'm guessing all hand made?



Thanks.
Yes all hand made.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Dec 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Looks great


Praise indeed!


----------



## doctor Bob (19 Dec 2021)

I bet a framed Kitchen is quite unusual in America.
Massive upgrade on the original.


----------



## Peter Sefton (19 Dec 2021)

Looking very good, I see the pocket hole jig is alive and kicking!

Cheers
Peter


----------



## MARK.B. (19 Dec 2021)

What are you planning for round the top  some sort of concealed lighting perhaps


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> I bet a framed Kitchen is quite unusual in America.
> Massive upgrade on the original.


Actually framed are most common, but with overlay doors/drawers. Frameless are generally rare (except in commercial spaces.)


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

Peter Sefton said:


> Looking very good, I see the pocket hole jig is alive and kicking!
> 
> Cheers
> Peter



It is, works great for adding holes on assembled boxes when you forget, or do something stupid. I have a machine that I use most of the time, not very portable though.


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> What are you planning for round the top  some sort of concealed lighting perhaps



Crown moulding 

Same as this.


----------



## clogs (20 Dec 2021)

work life balance....we call it burning the candle at both ends......hahaha...
Is the outside style of the house matching the inside...? 
east coast.....?.
cant think of the name this at the mo...
Colonial.....?
all very oldy worldy......carry on....nice job....


----------



## Cabinetman (20 Dec 2021)

clogs said:


> work life balance....we call it burning the candle at both ends......hahaha...
> Is the outside style of the house matching the inside...?
> east coast.....?.
> cant think of the name this at the mo...
> ...


 That’s wonderful work! Just come back from the east coast and after several visits I am still blown away by the style of the houses, Mind you some of them are going to silly extremes with as many different roof lines as possible.


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

clogs said:


> work life balance....we call it burning the candle at both ends......hahaha...
> Is the outside style of the house matching the inside...?
> east coast.....?.
> cant think of the name this at the mo...
> ...



Lol yes work at work, work on the house, sleep, repeat. 

They call everything here that was built between 1980 and 2010 either colonial or modern for the most part , neither have much meaning. Now it's modern farmhouse or craftsman, still without much relevance to anything inside or much outside.

This house is "colonial" in that sense. It's a more traditional facade but was just a generic box inside. The builders here will offer the exact same house floorplan /interior with 5-6 different exterior options.

I've been slowly transforming the interior to a more traditional look.


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> That’s wonderful work! Just come back from the east coast and after several visits I am still blown away by the style of the houses, Mind you some of them are going to silly extremes with as many different roof lines as possible.View attachment 124658



Thanks. 

The Mc Mansions are still in effect. It seems to be getting better though at least in my area. Some "architects" still love as many roof lines as they can cram on a box.


----------



## Spectric (20 Dec 2021)

Jar944 said:


> The builders here will offer the exact same house floorplan /interior with 5-6 different exterior options.


Here you get architecture based on lego, no character at all because the builder has to maximise profits for the shareholders and so keeps cost to a minimum and if you have daylight between two houses they are classed as detached. As for that house, here they would have shoe horned another twenty or more onto that plot and I suspect it is to stop them falling over, a bit like cheap fully fitted kitchens where all the units combine to keep everything together.

We have the same issue really as with woodworking machines, we all complain about the quality but people still buy them and so nothing changes, same with newbuilds.


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

Spectric said:


> As for that house, here they would have shoe horned another twenty or more onto that plot and I suspect it is to stop them falling over, a bit like cheap fully fitted kitchens where all the units combine to keep everything together.
> 
> We have the same issue really as with woodworking machines, we all complain about the quality but people still buy them and so nothing changes, same with newbuilds.



Fortunately I live where there is a 2 acre minimum lot requirement for residential homes. The county I live in is generally anti development and has blocked as much urban sprawl as possible. One county over in either direction will get you rows and rows of homes on land just big enough to build on. 

Here the only real consideration is sqft. The biggest box per $ is the best value. Interior finishes and designs are very low on the list, typically its as cheap as possible. Moulding and millwork are a complete afterthought (if any thought was given)

My goal in this house is to make it have character. I've been all over the place with my own design aesthetic, but have generally stayed on a mix of colonial and victorian influences. I prefer straight Victorian but this house can't with the overall design. Eventually all the millwork in the entire house including the stairs and banister(s) will be replaced


----------



## clogs (20 Dec 2021)

Jar944,
stunning work......I hope/sure it will add to the value of ur home....plus u'll just love being there....

it's a shame I can't afford the wood even if you can buy decent stuff.....

2nd photo, the roof is a framers nightmare......hahaha.....
lastly, my wife loves ur pantry but asks what will u put in the kitchen cupboards....?......hahaha....


----------



## doctor Bob (20 Dec 2021)

Jar944 said:


> Lol yes work at work, work on the house, sleep, repeat.
> 
> They call everything here that was built between 1980 and 2010 either colonial or modern for the most part , neither have much meaning. Now it's modern farmhouse or craftsman, still without much relevance to anything inside or much outside.
> 
> ...


Lovely house, if that was next to me it would be about $3,500,000 / £2,600,000 house.


----------



## Cabinetman (20 Dec 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Lovely house, if that was next to me it would be about $3,500,000 / £2,600,000 house.


 Houses are much much cheaper in the states – depending on the state. My Pam picked up a three bedroom detached that needed a bit of work ($40k) to rent out, for $17,000, so that’s like prices here 40 years ago! 
All timber framed of course and they really know how to build them quickly.


----------



## Spectric (20 Dec 2021)

Jar944 said:


> My goal in this house is to make it have character. I've been all over the place with my own design aesthetic, but have generally stayed on a mix of colonial and victorian influences. I prefer straight Victorian but this house can't with the overall design. Eventually all the millwork in the entire house including the stairs and banister(s) will be replaced


I have got several books on trimwork and finish carpentry wrote by Americans like DeKorne & Ted Cushman, Greg Kossow and others from Tauton press and the work is impressive, so much detail and attention to the finish that I would say is very rare in the UK as people just accept the plain boring look often with just MDF trim. But then I suppose adding too much trim would just make the already small rooms even smaller, having done electrical work it is not easy when stud walls are only 75mm thick. 

Which state do you live in?


----------



## Buckeye (20 Dec 2021)

My in laws in Ohio were selling (3.5 acre they had to be) lots in their county for individual homes. Managed to get $30-40k per lot. They laughed when I told them how much 3.5 acres in the country in the UK might go for!

Beautiful kitchen that will be and house. Love architectural trim work.


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

clogs said:


> Jar944,
> stunning work......I hope/sure it will add to the value of ur home....plus u'll just love being there....
> 
> it's a shame I can't afford the wood even if you can buy decent stuff.....
> ...



My wife has a lot of cooking/ baking accessories so I'm sure she will fill it all up. That was one of the reasons for the new kitchen (better storage)


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Lovely house, if that was next to me it would be about $3,500,000 / £2,600,000 house.





Cabinetman said:


> Houses are much much cheaper in the states – depending on the state. My Pam picked up a three bedroom detached that needed a bit of work ($40k) to rent out, for $17,000, so that’s like prices here 40 years ago!
> All timber framed of course and they really know how to build them quickly.



A bit more than $40k.. =-) but not close to 3.5M.

It's very location dependent. 30-40 miles can be a 30%-50% difference in price.


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

Spectric said:


> I have got several books on trimwork and finish carpentry wrote by Americans like DeKorne & Ted Cushman, Greg Kossow and others from Tauton press and the work is impressive, so much detail and attention to the finish that I would say is very rare in the UK as people just accept the plain boring look often with just MDF trim. But then I suppose adding too much trim would just make the already small rooms even smaller, having done electrical work it is not easy when stud walls are only 75mm thick.
> 
> Which state do you live in?



I'm in Virginia.

Finish detail is rare here as well. It's usually 2.5" colonial casing (if there is any) and hollow core 6 panel doors. Base board will be whatever is cheap and usually not finished well.. 

I like to stick to historic texts as far as details are concerned. The design was just more thought out (in my opinion) it's what I used to come with the casing /architrave design for the house. I wanted something that was generally historically accurate and offered the ability to adjust the profile. 



























The front door is on the list.. as well as wainscot throughout the entire house.


----------



## Jar944 (20 Dec 2021)

Buckeye said:


> My in laws in Ohio were selling (3.5 acre they had to be) lots in their county for individual homes. Managed to get $30-40k per lot. They laughed when I told them how much 3.5 acres in the country in the UK might go for!
> 
> Beautiful kitchen that will be and house. Love architectural trim work.



I'm from Pennsylvania where land was $3000 per acre. Here in Virginia I had a 0.09 acre lot assessed at 100k. Everything is available in between (or way higher), and sometimes if feels random. 42 acres just sold a few miles from me for 39M but an adjoining property to me (149 acres) didn't sell for 800k.


----------



## danst96 (20 Dec 2021)

Truly amazing work Jar944, clearly extremely gifted/talented.

House prices in the states make me cry a little lol. I have a friend in Chicago who has a 4400sq ft house he barely paid $500k for, in the UK it would be £2mil min back in Leeds where I used to live. It's even a bargain compared to where I am in Canada now, it would be worth $1.5m here easy in a similar neighborhood. Mind you they pay for it in taxes.


----------



## Cabinetman (20 Dec 2021)

Love those French doors! And the rest! Virginia is a beautiful state. It’s Pennsylvania I shall be moving to next year, the wooded areas are stunning. Ian


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Love those French doors! And the rest! Virginia is a beautiful state. It’s Pennsylvania I shall be moving to next year, the wooded areas are stunning. Ian


Love Pennsylvania, drove through in 2 days. 

Stayed in wellsbro. 

Cheers James


----------



## D_W (20 Dec 2021)

Buckeye said:


> My in laws in Ohio were selling (3.5 acre they had to be) lots in their county for individual homes. Managed to get $30-40k per lot. They laughed when I told them how much 3.5 acres in the country in the UK might go for!
> 
> Beautiful kitchen that will be and house. Love architectural trim work.



There are places in the US where farmland is bringing that right now. 

The average acre is probably less here than there, but a 0.3 acre parcel in my neighborhood in a low cost city is $60k. 

For a giggle, check out places like avalon NJ on a long thin island. 1/10th of an acre, 4000 square foot particle board and siding house, $4-$6MM.


----------



## D_W (20 Dec 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Love Pennsylvania, drove through in 2 days.
> 
> Stayed in wellsbro.
> 
> Cheers James



Well, you know where the hardwoods here come from now. Wellsboro is way up there in "God's" country. Potter county or something and I think that used to be their actual motto. 









Potter County, Pennsylvania - Wikipedia







 en.wikipedia.org





I'm not quite correct after looking it up - coudersport is there - I'm not that far from there, but have never been up there. It's like a different country compared to the two ends of the state. 

It's in tioga county next to Potter. 









Wellsboro, Pennsylvania - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Pretty area with declining population. If you're willing to live there, it can be done CHEAP.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2021)

D_W said:


> Well, you know where the hardwoods here come from now. Wellsboro is way up there in "God's" country. Potter county or something and I think that used to be their actual motto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a republican area...?!


----------



## D_W (21 Dec 2021)

I'm sure it is. The center of the state and then the two urban areas are like different states. The two urban areas are rivals, but both overall liberal. The center of the state is very republican.


----------



## D_W (21 Dec 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> I bet a framed Kitchen is quite unusual in America.
> Massive upgrade on the original.



frameless cabinets are often referred to as "euro" in the states. hinges that affix to cabinet boxes same, often called "euro hinges".


----------



## Cabinetman (21 Dec 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Is it a republican area...?!


James I know that was comedic effect, but you appear to have been infected like every one else by the BBC's propaganda, if you were living in a poor areas like those mentioned you wouldn’t want the alternative, and the Republicans would be the natural choice. Also they got a huge percentage of the black American vote last time.
The American people have been given a terrible press, they are the nicest friendliest most polite people you could ever wish to come across – as long as you don’t try and break into their houses of course! 
You know when you hear an American say "have a good day", after living in America on and off for quite a while now, they actually do mean it it, it took me a while to realise it. Ian


----------



## Jameshow (21 Dec 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> James I know that was comedic effect, but you appear to have been infected like every one else by the BBC's propaganda, if you were living in a poor areas like those mentioned you wouldn’t want the alternative, and the Republicans would be the natural choice. Also they got a huge percentage of the black American vote last time.
> The American people have been given a terrible press, they are the nicest friendliest most polite people you could ever wish to come across – as long as you don’t try and break into their houses of course!
> You know when you hear an American say "have a good day", after living in America on and off for quite a while now, they actually do mean it it, it took me a while to realise it. Ian


Sorry I looked up wiki and say it was predominantly republican...nothing wrong with that! 
Sorry for the confusion! 

Enjoy! 

If it weren't for family I'd be out there!! 

Cheers James


----------



## Jameshow (21 Dec 2021)

Duplicate


----------



## clogs (21 Dec 2021)

Jar944, thanks for all the photo's...it fair cheered me up.....

when I was young and single I went to live in California......
u know, the land of the Beach Boys, young and body beautiful.....and the beaches...(most are private).....
the first peice of advice I got from a dear friend......
remember if u see another mans wife, the husband has a gun......hahaha.....

this sign just sums it up.....always made me laugh.....




.
I had 5 years in heavan.....Blondes, cheap tooling and Harleys.....hahaha....
Now..... too old, too fat and not enough money......

I found a cheap 2 up,2 down wooden planked "cottage" on a very small plot.....
between Wesminster and Seal Beach.....needed work......
It was almost 500,000$ almost 50 years ago.....
I bought a new 2up,two down terraced/row house in S Manchester 40 years ago for £12,000 cash....
it's all relative......but who wants to live in the Rainy City.....hahaha....


----------



## Pineapple (21 Dec 2021)

Jar944 said:


> Crown moulding
> 
> Same as this.
> View attachment 124642


I'm jealous...In Britain this larder-closet would be classed as " a good-sized-kitchen "


----------



## D_W (21 Dec 2021)

Pineapple said:


> I'm jealous...In Britain this larder-closet would be classed as " a good-sized-kitchen "



In many places in the US, that's the case. And if you go back far enough, many of the houses had an open fireplace and no kitchen at all, just a dry storage area and then an outdoor kitchen later to be supplemented by a cookstove that pulled double duty. 

The large open kitchens (let's say in 2500SF or more two floor houses) occupying a large amount of the first floor is sort of a new thing. 

In the more affluent neighborhoods, large "dad's kingdom" unfinished basements are going away, too. 5000SF and nowhere to make dirt is becoming common unless the builder decides otherwise (a relative has a house that's 5100SF above and below ground - the prior owner had the far end of the basement sectioned off and sunken a further 3 feet to make a long workshop with 12 foot ceilings. The prior owner headed south to the warm weather and left all kinds of old commercial equipment and said relative sold it for pennies on craigslist - which leaves a separate topic of interest here - how rarely an avid woodworker's tools get sold the way they think they will be sold....but that's a separate topic).


----------



## baldkev (21 Dec 2021)

Firstly, great work there, looks fab!

I see those size houses on films etc and think 'wow, theyve got so much space out there' and then remind myself that theyve also got crammed cities as well.... one day id love to get a place with space



Cabinetman said:


> That’s wonderful work! Just come back from the east coast and after several visits I am still blown away by the style of the houses, Mind you some of them are going to silly extremes with as many different roof lines as possible.View attachment 124658


Maybe they had 6 extensions


Pineapple said:


> I'm jealous...In Britain this larder-closet would be classed as " a good-sized-kitchen "



If you were a landlord, thatd be classed as an extra bedroom

Edited because i messed up a quote


----------



## Jar944 (22 Dec 2021)

Appliances are in. Paneled look nice (hence why I chose them) but what a pain to install.

















spent last night building these lazy susan trays. Supply issues made me order the plastic ones, but they flex to much to actually use. So I knocked these out. I'd much rather have just bought them.


----------



## clogs (22 Dec 2021)

I'd be very scared of dropping something sharp on the nice floor.....


----------



## clogs (22 Dec 2021)

ps, forgot to ask....what spindle moulder do u have....
perhaps a sneeky peak at the workshop sometime....
is it as big as the house.....lol.....


----------



## Jar944 (22 Dec 2021)

clogs said:


> ps, forgot to ask....what spindle moulder do u have....
> perhaps a sneeky peak at the workshop sometime....
> is it as big as the house.....lol.....





For spindle moulders I have a bridgewood 511, Casolin f90 and an invicta Ti-14.








The shop is a "3 car" garage 20'x30', though I do hope to build a dedicated building one day.


----------



## Cabinetman (22 Dec 2021)

Wow, that’s good. I shall be setting up a workshop in PA in the next couple of years, I might be asking you what makes of equipment to be looking at nearer the time, it certainly looks like a professional set up you have there. Ian


----------



## Buckeye (22 Dec 2021)

Nice workshop Jar. The jointer/planer looks epic. How wide is that?


----------



## Jar944 (22 Dec 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Wow, that’s good. I shall be setting up a workshop in PA in the next couple of years, I might be asking you what makes of equipment to be looking at nearer the time, it certainly looks like a professional set up you have there. Ian



Sure I'd be happy to give free advice..lol
Most/all of my equipment has been second hand so I generally got whatever was available (and cheap).


----------



## Jar944 (22 Dec 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Nice workshop Jar. The jointer/planer looks epic. How wide is that?



Its a 16". Fantastic machine made in 1943 for the war effort.


----------



## clogs (22 Dec 2021)

Jar944
thanks for the photo's of the w/shop...the first photo shows about a million £'s worth of plywood.....hahaha.....
the jointer is a true star.....
what do u do with the saw /planer dust.....? must have a big compost heap.....
just so u know, every garage I've ever had has never had a car in it.......lol....


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (22 Dec 2021)

Jar944 said:


> For spindle moulders I have a bridgewood 511, Casolin f90 and an invicta Ti-14.



They do say you can never have too many hats, gloves, and spindle moulders!

Lovely work.


----------



## Jar944 (23 Dec 2021)

clogs said:


> Jar944
> thanks for the photo's of the w/shop...the first photo shows about a million £'s worth of plywood.....hahaha.....
> the jointer is a true star.....
> what do u do with the saw /planer dust.....? must have a big compost heap.....
> just so u know, every garage I've ever had has never had a car in it.......lol....



I dump the dust out at the back of the property, it piles up and I spread it out to keep the weeds down beyond where I have the fence.

I've had my truck in the garage but it didn't fit well enough to actually be able to park in there.


----------



## Jar944 (23 Dec 2021)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> They do say you can never have too many hats, gloves, and spindle moulders!
> 
> Lovely work.



I certainly agree on the never too many spindles.


----------



## Jar944 (23 Dec 2021)

Granite came yesterday. They cut the cooktop 1.5" to wide so they had to cut another slab. Worked out in the end though. I still need to do a bunch more things to finish the install, but at least it will be functional for Christmas .










I had them include a stone stool. I think I will work out well once I add the moulding.








And what it looked like a few weeks ago


----------



## Inspector (23 Dec 2021)

Looks great. We have one of the Fisher & Paykel dishwashers too. Great machine for a couple and the second drawer comes into its own when you have a full load. You'll like it.

Pete


----------



## Buckeye (4 Jan 2022)

Beautiful Kitchen, well done


----------



## Jar944 (6 Jan 2022)

Slowly chipping away at the installation.


----------



## clogs (6 Jan 2022)

gotta stop my wife look at this kitchen......
cos I'll never get my new workshop done.....
weather is warm n nice....22deg today.....
outside making a start on a load of stable doors....


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (6 Jan 2022)

Is that a water tap over the hob?


----------



## Jar944 (6 Jan 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> Is that a water tap over the hob?



Yes. 

Are pot fillers not a thing over there?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (6 Jan 2022)

I don't think so, but the more I think about it the more it seems a brilliant idea.


----------



## mikej460 (6 Jan 2022)

clogs said:


> gotta stop my wife look at this kitchen......
> cos I'll never get my new workshop done.....
> weather is warm n nice....22deg today.....
> outside making a start on a load of stable doors....


Can you post a picture of your doors please advise I'll shortly be making two


----------



## Jar944 (6 Jan 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> I don't think so, but the more I think about it the more it seems a brilliant idea.



They aren't all that common, but they are a thing here. More likely to see one in new (or recently renovated) larger homes / kitchens.


----------



## Jar944 (10 Jan 2022)

Working on some organizers.


----------



## Jar944 (11 Jan 2022)

Took a break to go pick up this powermatic 18" planer.


----------



## doctor Bob (11 Jan 2022)

Jar944 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Are pot fillers not a thing over there?



I am in awe, what a great idea.
I've had a kitchen company for 20 years and worked in the industry for over 25 years and never seen this before.


----------



## Jar944 (11 Jan 2022)

doctor Bob said:


> I am in awe, what a great idea.
> I've had a kitchen company for 20 years and worked in the industry for over 25 years and never seen this before.


Interesting. I assumed they would be more universal.


----------



## ElliotM (31 Jan 2022)

I think kitchen is one of the most important parts of your house, and since you have a lot of space, you can design an awesome kitchen as you are not limited by space as you can be in a flat. I am dreaming of a kitchen like author's but I am still building the house, it will be done this year by November. Now I started to search for bespoke kitchens hampshire. To be honest it will cost a lot to build a kitchen of my dreams, seems like I'll have to give up some ideas, but in the end I hope I'll have a great kitchen


----------



## Richard_C (31 Jan 2022)

doctor Bob said:


> I am in awe, what a great idea.
> I've had a kitchen company for 20 years and worked in the industry for over 25 years and never seen this before.



I wonder if the supply voltage has anything to do with it. 240v in Europe kills you faster than 120v in the USA so maybe electrical regulations rule out taps above hobs here. I think there is a minimum permitted distance between an electric socket and a sink/tap, maybe the same applies to hobs. Any electricians reading this thread?


----------



## doctor Bob (31 Jan 2022)

Richard_C said:


> I wonder if the supply voltage has anything to do with it. 240v in Europe kills you faster than 120v in the USA so maybe electrical regulations rule out taps above hobs here. I think there is a minimum permitted distance between an electric socket and a sink/tap, maybe the same applies to hobs. Any electricians reading this thread?



I think you will be correct.


----------



## D_W (31 Jan 2022)

doctor Bob said:


> I think you will be correct.



I could see a reason not to have it away from a sink in general (just to limit the number of places someone in the kitchen can get exposed to water), but not necessarily a good one. 

The 120V outlets here do plenty of killing, though, when someone grounds themselves. Apparently, GFCI outlets in bathrooms and kitchens have cut residential electrocutions from about 800 a year to 200. 

Not that we don't have outlets close to sinks, anyway, I guess - there are three within four feet of my sink (older house - five if you include the one on the ceiling specially made for a clock - but that doesn't count) - they would've been ungrounded originally but are gfci now.


----------



## akirk (31 Jan 2022)

Richard_C said:


> I wonder if the supply voltage has anything to do with it. 240v in Europe kills you faster than 120v in the USA so maybe electrical regulations rule out taps above hobs here. I think there is a minimum permitted distance between an electric socket and a sink/tap, maybe the same applies to hobs. Any electricians reading this thread?


Surely hobs have pans of water on them - regularly boiling over?!


----------



## Distinterior (31 Jan 2022)

Richard_C said:


> I wonder if the supply voltage has anything to do with it. 240v in Europe kills you faster than 120v in the USA so maybe electrical regulations rule out taps above hobs here. I think there is a minimum permitted distance between an electric socket and a sink/tap, maybe the same applies to hobs. Any electricians reading this thread?



I very much doubt a tap, in close proximity to a Hob or Range, would pass inspection here in the UK.


----------



## D_W (31 Jan 2022)

akirk said:


> Surely hobs have pans of water on them - regularly boiling over?!



In the states, they definitely do- we're less methodical and rule-following than English folks. The ranges here are definitely 240v. 

The warning when I was young was two-fold, but didn't involve water near the oven - rather the rumor that some folks like to dry their hair in the tub (which seemed far fetched even when I was a child), as well as people dropping plug-in appliances in sinks and reaching in to fish them out - that seems less far fetched. 

(dropping a curling iron in a sink or something seems more realistic than lounging in the bathtub and drying hair).


----------



## mikej460 (31 Jan 2022)

Every Christmas my mother-in-law kept asking for 'bath stuff' so one year I bought her a toaster...


----------



## Jar944 (7 Feb 2022)

Richard_C said:


> I wonder if the supply voltage has anything to do with it. 240v in Europe kills you faster than 120v in the USA so maybe electrical regulations rule out taps above hobs here. I think there is a minimum permitted distance between an electric socket and a sink/tap, maybe the same applies to hobs. Any electricians reading this thread?



Here the outlets can't be more than 24" away from a sink (no minimum distance).


----------



## Jar944 (7 Feb 2022)

Distinterior said:


> I very much doubt a tap, in close proximity to a Hob or Range, would pass inspection here in the UK.



Seems that they are available there )if the website it to be believed. 






Pot Fillers - Kitchen Taps - Kitchen Collection


Perrin & Rowe. Quality kitchen & bathroom fittings made in Britain. Brassware, instant hot taps, showers & accessories. Sanitaryware, basins, toilets.




www.perrinandrowe.co.uk










deVOL Chrome Pot Filler Tap | deVOL Kitchens







www.devolkitchens.co.uk


----------



## Jar944 (7 Feb 2022)

Back on the kitchen. I've been slacking off lately. I finally added most of the latches and pulls today.


----------



## Jester129 (7 Feb 2022)

That looks GOOD!


----------



## Jar944 (7 Feb 2022)

Jester129 said:


> That looks GOOD!



Thanks


----------



## D_W (9 Feb 2022)

Everything just looks so tidy clean and straight, but at the same time, not cold and not boring. 

Really excellent.


----------



## Jar944 (24 Mar 2022)

Started working on the laundry room























Sitting in the staging area.


----------



## Jar944 (30 Mar 2022)

Came home to this (I contracted everything but the finish carpentry/ cabinets.





I promptly ripped out the mistakes





Edit And now back correctly.


----------



## KeenToLearn (31 Mar 2022)

Specsavers?


----------



## Johnwa (31 Mar 2022)

They'd be better working on a cattle ranch! Who would call a job like that right. Sympathies


----------



## Jar944 (31 Mar 2022)

KeenToLearn said:


> Specsavers?





Johnwa said:


> They'd be better working on a cattle ranch! Who would call a job like that right. Sympathies



I'm not sure what they were seeing or thinking. Fortunately it was fixable.


----------



## stuart little (1 Apr 2022)

KeenToLearn said:


> Specsavers?


Took me a 3 looks, then saw it.


----------



## Jar944 (1 Apr 2022)

stuart little said:


> Took me a 3 looks, then saw it.


----------



## Jar944 (4 Apr 2022)

Made a bit of progress. One section of cabinets is in. Still need to install the other wall and finish the doors. 














Doors..


----------



## clogs (4 Apr 2022)

I like the green walls...
can I ask what pocket hole jig do yuo use and also how long do the drill bits last.....
looking around for one myself now....
ta.....
oh ur laundry room, it would be a 1 bedroom flat here.....lol...


----------



## Jar944 (4 Apr 2022)

clogs said:


> I like the green walls...
> can I ask what pocket hole jig do yuo use and also how long do the drill bits last.....
> looking around for one myself now....
> ta.....
> oh ur laundry room, it would be a 1 bedroom flat here.....lol...



The pocket hole machine is a porter cable (build by castle and basically a TSM-10) not sure how long the bits last (it's a separate router and drill bit) as I haven't worn them out yet.





I modified it to use a pneumatic clamp actuated from a foot pedal


----------



## Jar944 (7 Apr 2022)

Installed the granite and wainscoting in preparation for the sink.


----------



## Jar944 (11 Apr 2022)

added the sink, and other wall of cabinets.


----------



## Jar944 (1 Jan 2023)

Took a long break from finishing the kitchen. I finally made the archatrive moulding (separate thread) and the wall paneling.


----------



## BucksDad (5 Jan 2023)

Caught up on this again - stunning result! Your laundry room is a laundry room of dreams as well.


----------



## Jar944 (5 Jan 2023)

BucksDad said:


> Caught up on this again - stunning result! Your laundry room is a laundry room of dreams as well.


Thank you. I can say I still need to finish the laundry, but the kitchen is finally done*




















*The moulding could use another coat of paint.


----------



## clogs (5 Jan 2023)

now u have some spare time u can come over and do mine......!!!!!!!!!
cracking job.....
it's all excellent, esp the thickness of the kitch cupboard doors...bet they sound nice when they close.....?

I'll let the wife see it all........


I keep telling her she married an 



.....lol......


----------



## Flynnwood (5 Jan 2023)

Excellent work - that kitchen is stunning.


----------

